# Nissan's done it all along!



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.gbiznet.com/ebay/nissan.htm 

Hey, guy's. I ran across this web sight tonight while i put down a 12 pack of bud light. Man oh man, Nissan/Datson has really done it all along havent they. I want you guys to look at the old ass ads that they had. From before 1975, they have had cars that have had almost 40 miles per gallon. and the performance is just off the hook. Tell me what you guys think about the past history of nissan/datson, based upon these ads


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

I've always been a Nissan/Datsun fan. It was the Z series that did it for me.


MAJOR MOTION.... FROM NISSAN!

lol i love that.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

these front seats are nice on the maxima.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

ill agree to that one


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, you could really say that Datsun produced the first Japanese sport compact-the 510(The first Sport Compact in the US would either have to be the Chevy Corvair Monza Spyder(Worlds 1st factory turbo car-along with the Olds Jetfire- in 1962) or Austin Mini Cooper S).2050 lbs,4 wheel independent suspension and (something most newer sport comacts are really lacking) rear wheel drive!It won it's class in SCCA Trans Am racing 2(?) yrs in a row against the BMW 2002 and Alfa Romeo.Then as now,the JDM version was better than the USDM.The 510 SSS(Super Sports Sedan) was available with a 150 hp L series 4 cyl(I don't remember if it was a 1.6 or a 1.8),while USDM models only had like 75 hp.It's the car that the original 240z was based off of too.This is because Yutaka Katayama was responsible for both cars(and he was also in a series of ads back in 1998-I.E. the "Dogs love trucks" ones) .He was a fan of sports cars and the original head of Nissan of North America.Frequently he was at odds with the management in Japan who wanted to build only practical transportation appliances.Anyways,I just figured I would add to this little history lesson!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

and learn i did!, damn good teach'n himilefrontier.


----------

